# A Tailstock Camlock for the Lathemaster 9x30



## BobWarfield (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's an easy project that makes the tailstock nicer to use: no more scratching around for a wrench:







More details on my web site:

http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCLatheTailLock.htm

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Bob... That's a nice cam lock. I was just using my lathe thinking about making a cam lock. Nice job, I think I will be using that as a great guide for mine.


Eric


----------



## BobWarfield (Mar 16, 2008)

Very easy to do. Be sure to read the section at the bottom of the build on things I would do differently the second time around!

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Bernd (Mar 17, 2008)

Ou! Did I see chatter marks in the cam lock section picture.  (me running and ducking as Bob throws tools) 

Just kidding Bob. ;D 

Nice job on the cam lock. Need to make one for the Grizzly 4000 I have. Will follow your write up on how to.

Bernd


----------



## BobWarfield (Mar 17, 2008)

Bernd  said:
			
		

> Ou! Did I see chatter marks in the cam lock section picture.  (me running and ducking as Bob throws tools)
> 
> Just kidding Bob. ;D
> 
> ...



Yeah, in the snap ring groove. It was hanging too far out without support because I had the blinkin tailstock in pieces and was too lazy to reassemble it. The right answer is you don't need it at all as I discovered. It probably could've used a little stoning on the parting blade too.

There's also a dent in the piston cross bore barely visible from chucking it in the Kurt vise with a V-block. 12L14 is pretty soft and needs a little protection!

Cheers,

BW


----------



## SmoggyTurnip (Mar 17, 2008)

Why didn't you use your cutoff holder with the insert?


----------



## BobWarfield (Mar 17, 2008)

SmoggyTurnip  said:
			
		

> Why didn't you use your cutoff holder with the insert?



Much too wide for a snap ring. I did use the Aloris to part off a couple of pieces for the project.

BTW, I subsequently borrowed a tip from someone here (sorry, forgot who) and ground a quick little bit of positive rake onto the end of the blade. Made a world of difference.

Cheers!

BW


----------



## howiesatwork (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice project and pictoral, Bob.
When I figure out how my 8X14 works, this is on the list of things to change.


----------



## BobWarfield (Mar 23, 2008)

Bowie, I bet you'll love that 8x. These emco clones are bargains!

BW


----------



## Rndmann9 (May 30, 2016)

I made one for my 8x14 not near as much room to work with.


----------



## Rndmann9 (May 30, 2016)

Closer look at the lock


----------



## Rndmann9 (May 30, 2016)

Lever shaft was some scrap....well it all was really.  None of the stock pieces were modified other than drilling a couple holes in the tail stock


----------

